# Need crew for Fri 5 Sept out fo Destin



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

TRIP IS FULL!

Planning on heading out of Destin friday to look for some post hurricane grouper. I need to3 or 4to go. We will doa little trolling on the edgewhile between holes to see what is around, and stop off on the way in to check some state water holes for some snapper. Anyone interested shoot me a message.

Tim


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats up slim pickins. I might give it a grouper whirl Tomorrow.


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

let me know how it goes..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you at work?


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm fixing to head into work. I have 2 going already, so looking for a couple more. Leaving out at 6am and be back betwen 4-5pm.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

What are your estimated costs? I may be able to round up a few but they will ask me.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont know if I can get the day off. I was also interested in what the cost would be.


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

I got 2 spots still open, $75 per person.I have rods andtackle or your welcome to bring your own. Were running out as far as the edge looking for some grouper, mingos, and some AJ's.We will do a little trolling between holes for wahoo/tuna/whatever will hit and thenstop off on the way back in state waters for red snapper. Here are some pics from the past couple of trips back in July. Let me know what you want to do, I have a couple of more people interested also. I launch at Liza Jackson park by IHOP on 98 in FWB. The plan is to launch at 6am and get back between 4-5. We will drop some inshore spots looknig for big baits to use further out. If the seas stay, it should be a fun day.

Tim 

850-499-9639


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

im in now u only have i spot ha ha pm sent as well.


----------

